# Acana food anyone ????



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Anybody heard of Acana dog food? Made by Orijen,and will be available here in the uk in April.Is it a good one ?


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

michelle ive been feeding my 3 it for about 6 months now its a great food makes thier coats so healthy and shiny my 3 thrive on it ive got terri on it too and she says the same as me 
my 3 love it


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

ps i get it from zoo plus


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Must get some,do you order it ? Never seen it here but can get it from Mutley and mog.Good luck with the snow blizzards coming your way,sounds dreadful
Oh just seen your reply ,will check out the prices and see who does it cheapest Will let you know


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah I was on the mutley and mog website and noticed that they selling Acana from April. Is it as really good food? I have Rocky on Burns at the mo and seems to be doing well on it so I was thinking if it ain't broke...........but the reviews on Acana are good plus they have different flavours. What size is the pieces?? Would like something larger if poss as it may force Rocky to chew his food then.

I order 50 bullys from mutley and mog, hoping they aint too smelly! LOL, Terri, you said the aint really smelly so if my nose tells me a different story, im blaming you hahahaha! Only joking, Rocky is desperate for a bully, they should arrive tomorrow.

Acana is about £16 a bag right?


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah, my 2 are loving the Acana now, and they are doing well on it too.
Lovely coats, good poos, the lot, lol
Darla wasnt sure of the size at first but now she has no problems and i dont even need to wet it first, lol
Does take them longer to eat, and that is cool since Darla used to inhale her food, ha!

I just get the 2.5kg bags so i can get dif flavours.
They are on the pacifica one just now and am getting the Grasslands next.

Will be even handier once Mutley and mog stock it, cause can go in to the warehouse for it, woohoo!!
You should defo try it.

Lol Lynda, i really think those bullys are fine.
Hope you think so too. xx


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Rico has eaten the Acana on a few ocassions. He is mostly on the Orijen though. There are a few pet shpo that sell it--no the big ones though. He eats anything thing...but on this food he has great coat and never any skin problems. He also can vary his diet and eat other things without getting diarreaha --I don't know if he is just a good eater or what. When he was a baby he had to be spoon fed and coaxed along !!


You girls are having some snowy weather !! Oh my --


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

rocky scotland said:


> Yeah I was on the mutley and mog website and noticed that they selling Acana from April. Is it as really good food? I have Rocky on Burns at the mo and seems to be doing well on it so I was thinking if it ain't broke...........but the reviews on Acana are good plus they have different flavours. What size is the pieces?? Would like something larger if poss as it may force Rocky to chew his food then.
> 
> I order 50 bullys from mutley and mog, hoping they aint too smelly! LOL, Terri, you said the aint really smelly so if my nose tells me a different story, im blaming you hahahaha! Only joking, Rocky is desperate for a bully, they should arrive tomorrow.
> 
> Acana is about £16 a bag right?


Yes Lily is on Burns(pork&potato)she does very well on it,but like to try different things,there's no price list up at the mo for mutley and mog,that i could find.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Here's a size comparison Lynda. a 5p and a penny lol xx










Oh and next to Burns mini bites. haha!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

i get the 13 kg bag its about £60 lasts me ages terri your food has been ordered i willl give you a buzz when it arrives ive had mine on everything and this is the only one im comfortable with feeding them zac gets waterry eyes and itchy on the other foods but acana is the best food by far i would say


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Cool, thanks Mandy. x


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

michele said:


> Anybody heard of Acana dog food? Made by Orijen,and will be available here in the uk in April.Is it a good one ?


Both are good foods but the Orijen food has more meat and a higher protein content. While they're both great choices the Orijen is probably a better choice between the two but it is ultimately your decision which works better for you and your dogs.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Terri said:


> Here's a size comparison Lynda. a 5p and a penny lol xx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gosh you guys are great, I ask Tracy for raw fed dog poo pics and she does it and heres Terri taking pics of dog food for me LOL!

The Acana is larger and I think that Rocky would be better on that as he currently swallows the Burns whole! Drives me nuts. Might order a small bag and see if my boy likes it.


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Acana is really great, but my guys don't seem to mind it as much as the pacific TOTW.
I've just switched to Innova, and they actually spat their Acana back out to eat the Innova. 

I've only had them on the fish version though, so I can not attest to the other varieties. Other than taste preference, my guys did extremely well on it. All had silky, shiny coats, good body weights. It's locally made in Canada too!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

huskyluv said:


> Both are good foods but the Orijen food has more meat and a higher protein content. While they're both great choices the Orijen is probably a better choice between the two but it is ultimately your decision which works better for you and your dogs.


Just ordered 2 small bags,that way i can see how we go.Thanks


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

What did you get Michele?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Terri ,I got the grassland and the harvest,so will try both


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh cool.
Bit of variety too. x


----------

